# 65 interior upper windshield trim



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

can somebody post a shot or two of the interior trim that is on the upper edge of the windshield( interior) that covers the headliner? thanks


----------



## johnnylightning03 (Nov 27, 2007)

on my 66 it is a black plastic strip. just got a new on from ames. they list it as part # A341 64-67 front windshield upper inner lace, black plastic- all ht. paint to match $19.00. hope this helps


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I couldn't get mine to install, it's like the windshield is curved and the trim is straight, I couldn't get it to fit right.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I have a Gm original in black , 20 plus shipping if needed .


----------

